
Learn Enough CSS & Layout to Be Dangerous - mhartl
https://www.learnenough.com/css-and-layout-tutorial
======
mhartl
_Learn Enough CSS & Layout to Be Dangerous_ is a new 500+ page tutorial on
front-end development by me (Michael Hartl) and Learn Enough cofounder Lee
Donahoe. Link is to the free online version; launch announcement is here:

[http://news.learnenough.com/learn-enough-css-and-
layout](http://news.learnenough.com/learn-enough-css-and-layout)

Ebook launch discount expires in a week.

Enjoy!

